# Fez and his Gurl :)



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

just thought this picture was to good to pass up as I made a visit to the loft today so heres the cute couple , dont they just look so in love  just wish I had a better camera


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> just thought this picture was to good to pass up as I made a visit to the loft today so heres the cute couple , dont they just look so in love just wish I had a better camera


Um..........you're picture didn't show up and you can spell worth a DARN.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

you mean cant spell worth a darn right lol I know I know its trueeeee  but are they working now ? ok Im just gonna share the link cuz I can never get my pictures to show up lol http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2397573620100568353HhTKoD?vhost=pets


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> you mean cant spell worth a darn right lol I know I know its trueeeee  but are they working now ? ok Im just gonna share the link cuz I can never get my pictures to show up lol http://image60.webshots.com/660/5/73/62/2397573620100568353HhTKoD_ph.jpg


LOL....I make a joke to correct you and I SCREW up!!!!!!!!!!!
No, the picture isn't showing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

yes and its those postings that are pricelesssssss hehe well I hope the link is at least working cuz now I got to find the other photo I posted and put a link in instead for that too lol oh well I tried


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a couple of doll babies!!! Cute...cute...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> What a couple of doll babies!!! Cute...cute...
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


You saw the pictures????????????? I get a "this web site declined to show this web page".............what am I doing wrong?//


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Now I see them. The first link in the thread is working. They look like they're in love to me............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are so cute. Looks like love to me, too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Totally adorable! Lovely birds!

Terry


----------

